# My portable DVD Player Has Quit but...



## wumply (Nov 13, 2002)

Administrator

If this is the incorrect forum, please move it. Thanks.
===================================

it cost about $225 with an extra battery. Then there was shipping.

Also, the warranty had expired when it quit plus which that model is no longer made. The model is a GoVideo 8440.

Now, it hasn't completely quit. It will play audio CDs. But it won't play anything else. Go figure.

When I put in a Region 1 CD it turns, making a small clicking noise, and after about 60", it announces "wrong disk."

It seems strange indeed that it can play audio CDs but not DVDs. Is there a logical reason for this? I mean could there be a relatively easy fix? I mean in both types of discs, the information is still read by a laser, isn't it?

If someone has some input/suggestions as to whether it can practically be fixed for less cost than a brand new one (which would have, of course, non-matching batteries--and I'd need 2 batteries for an upcoming trip to Germany), I would sure appreciate their suggestions.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

wumply said:


> It seems strange indeed that it can play audio CDs but not DVDs. Is there a logical reason for this? I mean could there be a relatively easy fix? I mean in both types of discs, the information is still read by a laser, isn't it?


I so believe that the combo DVD/CD players use separate laser beams for each disc type. If your are lucky, a gentle cleaning of the read head may restore operation. If you are not so lucky, the laser for DVD playback is dead. I am not sure of how the repair parts and labor costs compare to just buying a new one.


----------



## wumply (Nov 13, 2002)

Fear I am "not so lucky". But maybe I won't have to get a new player and battery--maybe we won't be allowed to take carry-on luggage onto airplanes. I hope not. I am flying to Germany and back from Boston in Octdober. But if carry-on luggage is banned, I'll not spend $225-275--a significant amount of money.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The replacement parts, if available, would also require virtually a laboratory to re-do the alignment. It's microsurgery and I really doubt that parts would even be available.

The way travel is going, it appears that no such carry-on will be permitted anywhere soon.


----------

